# Looking for english speaking friends in the Caput Mundi



## Flyer_71 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,
my name's Phil and I'm a professional italian-american living in Rome. I'm looking for friends to explore and enjoy the vibes of this beautiful city. I can also speak italian and french.
Hope to hear from you and viva la vita! LOL!


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

hey phil
i transferred here at the start of the year for work. happy to meet upsometime if you wish

what brought you to rome?


----------



## Flyer_71 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Hey*

Hi Gra80,
thanks for your response. Part of my family is here and I always lived my life between the US and Italy. I also lived in Venice. All in all, Rome has less issues than Venice when it comes to mass transit and it's a little cheaper.
I'm working here right now and try to figure out if I want to stay in Italy a few years. We shall see.
Is there any venue in town that you know about where you can meet other english speaking crowd?


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

i have that a lot of brits/irish tend to congregate in the various irish bars (finniegans/scholars lounge etc). i would expect the pubs to be busy this weekend due to the 6 nations rugby tournament re-starting 

i have only been here two mths but same as you i have italian parents/family and so prior to moving here i would visit often


----------



## Flyer_71 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Rugby and stuff*

Yeah I hear rugby is getting more and more popular among italians too. I'm planning on driving to the Amalfi coast this week-end. If I stay in town I'll definitely check out one of those pubs...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Folks

I for one would like to hear more about your lives in Italy.. please post about living in Italy.
You can tell us about how hard/easy it was to find an apartment.. why you are in Italy, did you make the right move? 
Please do tell us about Italy.. no advertising please.

Maiden


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

Flyer_71 said:


> Yeah I hear rugby is getting more and more popular among italians too. I'm planning on driving to the Amalfi coast this week-end. If I stay in town I'll definitely check out one of those pubs...


If you haven't been before the amalfi coast is awesome. The actual drive is one of the best i have ever done. Only downside was in got stuck behind a tourist bus 

Enjoy!


----------

